

Ask HN: Dev? Designer? Copywriter? - kylebragger

I am always on the lookout for talented folks who have freelance availability.<p>If that&#x27;s you, would you mind adding yourself here? https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1wRyoIywm46zfIbqrzinwh8mmePOR--J_8nK-iF3hKD8&#x2F;viewform
======
kylebragger
Clickable:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wRyoIywm46zfIbqrzinwh8mmePO...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1wRyoIywm46zfIbqrzinwh8mmePOR
--J_8nK-iF3hKD8/viewform)

